# Squirrels Living in Ductwork



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

We have 6" round ductwork running from our over-the-range microwave, up 1', then over about 6' to the outside where it exits via a wall vent. It's a white plastic wall vent to fit 6" round ductwork, has 4 flapping louvers, and then a plastic screen kind of thing. It turns out the squirrels pulled off one of the louvers, ate through the screen, and have been nesting inside the ductwork.

(SIDE NOTE: We actually moved into this house in the Spring of 2014. When moving in, I noticed the previous vent was missing all of its louvers, so I went up to replace it with the new white plastic vent hood, and before doing so I pulled out a couple plastic grocery store bags-worth of leaves, pine needles, yarn, etc. Upon seeing that, I knew something had been living in there, but I figured that the new louvered vent with the "pest screen" would prevent them from getting in in the future. I was wrong!)

Any suggestions on how to:

1) ...get the squirrels out? And
2) ...keep the squirrels out?

To keep the squirrels out, I was thinking of cutting up a square of metal lath to act as a metal screen. I figure the squirrels can't eat through the metal. But I could again be wrong!

Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Handy44 (Dec 9, 2014)

Squirrels! How Cute! ;-)
Is the nest accesible?


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

Handy44 said:


> Squirrels! How Cute! ;-)
> Is the nest accesible?


 Yes, last time I pulled crap out of there, I stuck my hand in. But I don't want to just stick my hand in there if I'm gonna pull it out with a squirrel chewing on my fingers, so I want to chase them out somehow first (i.e. smoke? chemical? etc.).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never should have been cheap plastic flex line, replace with solid galvanized pipe.
Replace the dryer vent someone stuck in there with a metal one with a metal screen.
Bring a box big enough to fit the hose into, disconnect the two ends and jamb it into the box and take it outside to empty it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never should have been cheap plastic flex line, replace with solid galvanized pipe.
Replace the dryer vent someone stuck in there with a metal one with a metal screen.
Bring a box big enough to fit the hose into, disconnect the two ends and jamb it into the box and take it outside to empty it.

How are they even able to get at the vent?
Over hanging tree limbs, get rid of them.


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Never should have been cheap plastic flex line, replace with solid galvanized pipe.
> Replace the dryer vent someone stuck in there with a metal one with a metal screen.
> Bring a box big enough to fit the hose into, disconnect the two ends and jamb it into the box and take it outside to empty it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, sometimes I'm not so good at writing and am not totally clear, but the run of vent pipe is solid galvanized pipe. Only the vent outlet cap/hood on the exterior of the house is plastic. Also, there are no trees near it. They just climb 10 feet up the stucco wall right to the vent outlet.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope you get the squirrel out before it has young ones.

One site I googled said they hate strobe lights.

I was thinking since hawks are a predador can you play a hawks call? I have a bird app to help me identify birds and the app has the sounds for each bird.

I have a pepper spray for dogs, from Ganders Mountain, for when I walk alone. Maybe a squirt of that in the vent would chase it off. Altho you don't want to be smelling it and I don't know if it lingers.

Or shove a cat up there..... No just kidding.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

well at least you know where they are going in and out at. just get a live trap, and attach it o the end of the vent. it'll only have one way to go, into the trap. 

http://fieldsdevsupply.com/images/OU18squirrells.jpg


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

I just read somewhere to put a shallow cup of ammonia in there because apparently they can't stand the smell. Anyone else try this?


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

There are things called extractors (I think). They allow the rodent to leave but not re-enter. It's left on for about four days to allow the thing to get out as they have to leave every day in search of food. If need be, the entry point is then covered with steel mesh to prevent re-entering. Squirrels return and return and return to the same place - expecially if they nested there. So good luck.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Jacke said:


> There are things called extractors (I think). They allow the rodent to leave but not re-enter. It's left on for about four days to allow the thing to get out as they have to leave every day in search of food. If need be, the entry point is then covered with steel mesh to prevent re-entering. Squirrels return and return and return to the same place - expecially if they nested there. So good luck.


It is called an extruder.


----------



## DodgeCityPestEx (Aug 19, 2016)

My brother had a pretty bad squirrel problem once upon a time. These little pests are cute on the surface, but an absolutely nuisance since they eat through just about anything and everything. He ended up having to call out my pest control company here in Dodge City, KS to handle the problem. But I know that he did first try BB guns, extruders, etc... to no avail. Hate to say it, but you may need a pro .


----------



## peteybugs (Jan 25, 2017)

I know they are generally frowned upon, but with squirrels, I have had had great success with the sonic sound generating repellent devices. They have gotten much cheaper in the the last few years. And, they work better. Get one that is specially designed for rodents. 

Peter


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

hellohello said:


> I just read somewhere to put a shallow cup of ammonia in there because apparently they can't stand the smell. Anyone else try this?


Yup- me. Not just any ammonia, but 10% Industrial Strength, from Ace. Blast some up there and I almost guarantee they will never come back. Good thing is- it will simply evaporate, whilst giving off a powerfully pungent odor, yet lasts temporarily, with no long term affects. 

use a pump sprayer, spray as hard as you can. Then watch them run as fast as lightning......LOL


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

I used it on a bunch of ***** in my attic. They left permamently.


----------



## miceblocker (Feb 9, 2017)

I would definitely replace that plastic screening with a thick gauge galvanized steel expanded metal piece so the squirrels cant chew through that ever again.


----------

